# CT-Nutmeg-Golden Senior Girl Mix-in CT Shelter!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Took me forever to find their email.
Is it: [email protected]

That's who I emld.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I know the Brentson's (Ripley Goldens) are in CT and have pulled and fostered dogs before..might be worth contacting them - I forget where in CT they are specifically located but it's a small state!
Erica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MurphyTeller*

MurphyTeller:

I cannot seem to find an email for Ripley's Goldens.
Can you please send Nutmegs info to them and ask if they will help her?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> MurphyTeller:
> 
> I cannot seem to find an email for Ripley's Goldens.
> Can you please send Nutmegs info to them and ask if they will help her?


[email protected]
www.ripleygoldens.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!
I emld. Ripley's!!!
Hope they will help her.


----------

